# كشف القناع.. الله تزوج مريم فانجب يسوع



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*






خرج لنا احد المسلمين على احد المواقع  الاسلامية ليكتب موضوع يحاول فيه ان ينقذ القران من ورطة " صاحبة الله " الموضوع بعنوان " كشف القناع الله تزوج فانجب مريم "
ودخلت على الموضوع لاقيت اقتباسات فرنسية " وانا الصراحة مليش فيها نستها من ايام ثانوى "
على العموم الموضوع لا فيه ان الله تزوج ولا انجب يسوع الموضوع فيه ان فى  مسلم بيكدب على الغلابة اللى عنده فى المنتدى 

الموضوع كاثوليكى بحت عن لقب اطلق على مريم يدعى spouse of the holy spirit
او قرينة الروح القدس 
و فهم ان الموضوع ان الله اتجوز وجاب ولد اسمه عيسى منها وبالتالى القران كان صح لما نفى بنوة عيسى لما قال " انه لم يتخذ ولد ولا صاحبة "

ولاننا درسنا تماما ونعلم ما هو ايمانا فانا ساجيبه من وقائع المراجع الكاثوليكية ووثائق الفاتيكان عن شرح ما يقصدوه بتلك الالقاب 

اولا /
هناك لقب ثلاثى لمريم وجد فى كتابات الاباء الكاثوليك يتلخص فى انها " ابنة الاب المحبوبة والدة ابن الله وهيكل الروح القدس "

تقرا ذلك فى وثائق الفاتيكان 
**she is endowed with the high office and dignity of being the Mother of the Son of God, by which account she is also the beloved daughter of the Father and the temple of the Holy Spirit *
*Catholic Church: Vatican II ********s. Vatican City : Libreria Editrice Vaticana, 2011*
​ *

طيب تمام يعنى الكاثوليك مؤمنين بان مريم هى هيكل الروح القدس 

طيب بس الاخ  بيقولك دا هى مش هيكل دى زوجة او قرينة الروح القدس 

اصبر معايا بس لانه  ميفهمش اللاهوت المسيحى

لانه لو لديه ذرة علم كان عرف ان اللقب دا اتى فى ظل حقيقة بشارة الملاك " الروح القدس يحل عليكى وقوة العلى تظللك " فحل الروح القدس فمريم ومنها كون جسد يسوع من احشائها فدعيت قرينته 

هيكل الروح او القدس او قرينة الروح القدس هما لقبين بمعنى واحد ان الروح القدس حل على مريم لتكوين بشرية يسوع منها

**نقرا فى الكتاب الاتى









ويشرح ذلك توما الاكوينى " راهب كاثوليكى "
فى كتاب لماذا مريم




من خلال قوة الروح القدس لم يكن مسموحا للشيطان ان يدخل بوابات هيكل الرب مريم كانت خليقة وقرينة الروح القدس لذلك لم يكن مسموحا للشيطان ان يدخل هذا خصوصا الهيكل المعد هذا الفلك الطاهر الذى بلا خطية اصلية فمريم لم تكن امراة عادية ولم تكن تملك ابنا عاديا لذلك يجب ان تكوت ضواءا ونجما لكل الاجيال

فاقرن فكرة قرينة الروح القدس بسكنى الروح القدس فيها وتطهيرها لها من كل خطية 
فكرة الهيكل temple وسكنى الروح


**فكلمتى spouse او temple كلاهما استخدما للتعبير عن عمل الروح القدس فى مريم فى حلوله فى احشاءه وتكوين جسد الكلمة منها
**واعاد نفس الفكرة ان مصطلح قرينة الروح القدس استخدم فى المجمع ولكن فى الوثيقة النهائية فضلوا استخدام كلمة هيكل الروح القدس






**ودا اللى اشارنا اليه فى وثائق الفاتيكان فى بداية الامر ان علاقة مريم بالثلاث اقانيم انها ابنة الاب وام الابن وهيكل الروح القدس

باعتبار ان الله الاب اختارها والابن تنازل وتجسد منها والروح القدس حل عليها

فكرة " الام العروس " bridal mother اتت من سفر الرؤيا " يقول الروح والعروس " ودعيت الكنيسة زوجة او قرينة الله

نقرا فى وثائق الفاتيكان

** The Spirit dwells in the Church and in the hearts of the faithful, as in a temple *​ 


*
الروح حل فى الكنيسة وفى قلوب المؤمنين كما فى الهيكل

ويكمل ويقول
*
* Uninterruptedly He renews it and leads it to perfect union with its Spouse *​ 


*يجددها بدون انقطاع مؤديا الى اتحاد كامل مع قرينها 


فوثائق الفاتيكان يفهم جيدا ما معنى spouse of the holy spirit انها موزاية او معادلة لمفهوم هيكل الله ان اى مكان يقدس بحلول الروح يصبح عروسا له 


والكنيسة نفسها دعيت بالعروس ليس لان الله تزوجها 

فيقول **Oecumenius  من منتصف القرن السادس

**and the bride,” the church that is universal and in every place*​ 


*

طيب نقطة كمان 
ماذا فعل الروح القدس فى مريم 
مريم امراة والله كون جسد الكلمة من احشائها فقالت " ليس لى رجل " فكانت الاجابة " الروح القدس يحل عليكى "

يعنى هى حبلت بواسطة الروح القدس 

طيب نروح لوثائق الفاتيكان نخليهم يردوا 

ماذا فعل الروح القدس فى مريم

1- طهرها من كل خطية كخليقة جديدة
*
*entirely holy and free from all stain of sin, as though fashioned by the Holy Spirit and formed as a new creature *​ 


*

2- كيفية تكوينه كطفل فى رحم مريم 
واجابة الكتاب البسيطة " *
*ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك. لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " فهى حبلت بواسطة الروح القدس


ودا اختصارا للقضية كلها ان مريم حبلت بالروح القدس 

توما الاكوينى فى نفس الكتاب السابق شرح الموضوع بالتفصيل وكيف اخذت مريم لقب قرينة الروح بناءا على حلول الروح القدس فى احشائها وتكوين جسدانية يسوع الابن الوحيد منها

نقرا الاتى
*



*
الحدث الاكثر مهابة الذى حدث يسوع الشخص الثانى من الثالوث المبارك غادر السماء غير مغادر حضن ابيه ناظر اليه الملائكة المندهشة الههم اصبح خلية اولية روحية غير محدودة انتقلت عبر الروح القدس وزرعت فى احشاء مريم فى هذة اللحظة الكلمة اصبح جسدا لذلك اصبحت مقترنة بالروح القدس الان الروح القدس نقيا ومريم اخذت الاسم القوى كقرينته كعروس مطيع يجب ان تفعل الحبل الطاهر النقى هذا الاسم هو للتاكيد على حملها الخاص انه نقى 

يعنى من الاخر اقنوم الكلمة " المسيح " خرج من حضن ابيه ولم يتركه وجاء الى احشاء مريم ليتخذ جسدا ويتحد بيه عن طريق الروح القدس الذى زرع الخلية الاولى لجسدانية يسوع فى رحمها عن طريق حلول الروح القدس فى احشائها فسميت قرينة الروح القدس لان الروح حل فى احشائها وكون جسدانية يسوع فيها وتحمل فيه حملا طاهرا ونقيا 

فلو كنت متصور ان اللقب الذى اطلق على مريم كنتيجة ان الله اتخذها صاحبة وولد منها طفلا اسمه عيسى تبقى جاهل

بعيدا عن كل الشرح دا

لو كانت هى ام الله وفى نفس الوقت صاحبة الروح القدس اذن فالروح القدس سيكون ابو الطفل يسوع

لكن الحقيقة بتقول ان الكاثوليك اطلقوا عليها spouse of holy spirit وفى نفس الوقت بيقولوا ان الروح القدس ليس اب ليسوع المسيح 

لان اللقب اطلق عليها بمعنى موازى لفكرة حلول الروح " الهيكل " وليس فكرة الصاحبة 

يرد علينا الكاثوليك انفسهم ويقولوا بان هذا الكلام غير صحيح فالذى ولد من العذراء هو ابن الاب ومن غير الورع ولا التقى ان تقول عنه انه له ابين فالمولود من مريم هو نفسه ابن الاب وليس ابن الروح القدس

نقرا فى مجمع توليدو
من كتاب Mary: A Catholic Evangelical Debate  ل Dwight Longenecker صفحة 83

*




*يجب الا نؤمن بان الروح القدس هو ابو الابن لان مريم حبلت بحلول نفس الروح القدس يجب ان نؤكد ان وجود ابين للابن هو بالتاكيد امر غير تقى ان يقال

طيب الحجة المنطقية دى انا جبتها من عندى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا دا نفس الكتاب السابق قال نفس الكلام تعالى اقرا معايا

*







*نعلم ان مريم لم تكن زوجة الروح بشكل حرفى لسبب واحد ان ابو يسوع المسيح هو الاب وليس الروح
ولكن لو جعلنا الروح هو زوجا حرفيا لمريم لكان الروح القدس هو ابو يسوع
بصورة اكثر عمومية علاقة الروح القدس بمريم لا تتقابل بصورة ببساطة مع مفهوم الزيجة الحرفى
حيث انى اقرا حرفيا فى الكتاب ان الزواج يتكون من ترك والتصاق
لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان الاثنان جسدا واحدا
هذا هو الزواج حرفيا يتكون من :-
1- تاسيس شرعى ولعنى لاسرة جديدة
2-علاقة جنسية خاصة
3-يوجد الزواج فى الحياة فقط ولا يوجد فيما بعد
مريم والروح القدس ليسوا فى علاقة زيجة بالمعنى الحرفى
لا حقوق شرعية لا جنس لا انتهاء للعلاقة عند الموت
كما ان الزواج يستلزم تشابه بين الطرفين وليس تفاوت رهيب بين مريم والروح كخالق ومخلوق مطلق ونسبى كما انها كانت فى علاقة شرعية بالمعنى الحرفى للزيجة مع يوسف
لذلك مريم دعيت " قرينة الروح القدس " بالمعنى المجازى فقط 
*​*
ودا نفس اللى قاله توما الاكوينى ان الروح القدس ليس هو ابو يسوع المسيح

اقرا معايا فى كتاب
*



*صفحة 3981




لكن كانسان هو حبل بيه بواسطة الروح القدس كالعنصر الفاعل فى الحمل ولكن ليس كشبه باقى الاجناس م لا يطلق عليه انه ابن الروح القدس
*

*اذن الروح القدس ليس هو ابو الابن المولود من مريم

فكيف يكون ليس هو ابوه وفى نفس الوقت الروح القدس اتخذ مريم زوجة له " بالمفهوم القرانى  "

يبقى بالعقل اللقب اطلق على مريم بمدلول تانى غير الخلفة والولادة واتخاذ الصاحبة هو فكرة الهيكل الذى حل فهي الروح temple of spirit


 يتبع  فى جملة " فانجب يسوع " .....  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الكذبة الثانية*​
*هل الله تزوج مريم فانجب يسوع*​*بعد ان رائينا الجهل فى النقطة الاولى فى مسألة العذراء " صاحبة الله " فالموضوع اصلا منصب ليس على مريم ولكن على علاقة مريم ببنوة المسيح لله*
*ودعونا نسال ما علاقة بنوة المسيح لله باتخاذ الصاحبة وهى بنوة ازلية قبل كل الخلائق*
*فما علاقة مريم او غير مريم ببنوة المسيح لله لكى ينفى كاتب القران هذة البنوة بناءا على ان الله منزه عن اتخاذ صاحبة *
*علامة استفهام كبيرة محتاجين اجابة عنها*

*ما علاقة ابن الله الكلمة باى مخلوق اخر فى سرد حجة نفى وجود هذة البنوة ؟*

*والحقيقة المرة التى لا يوجد غيرها انه اعتقد ان وجود عيسى " ابن الله " مرتبطا بوجوده الزمنى الجسدانى كمولود من مريم " ابن مريم " فكانت حجته ان الله لم يتخذ لا ولد ولا صاحبة *

*فهل المسيحية يا سادة تقول بان الله اتخذ ولدا ؟*
*لا والف لا لان المسيحية تقول ان الابن الكلمة الازلى المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور والخلائق هو بذات نفسه وشخصه واقنومه وحد نفسه بجسد بشريته الذى اخذه من مريم العذراء بحلول الروح القدس*

*فهذا الابن " ابن الله " وجوده ازلى غير مرتبط فى كينونته باى مخلوق اخر فهو الكائن واجب الوجود ازلى سرمدى لا علاقة بنفى بنوته لله بحجة ان الله لم يتخذ ولد لان الله لم يتخذ والابن لم يتخذ اصلا الابن خارج الزمن سرمدى لم يتخذه احدا ولدا له *

*دعونا نبحر فى اقوال الاباء الاولين قليلا*
*من اقوال البابا داماسوس*
*يلزم ان نعترف بان الحكمة ذاته الكلمة ابن الله اتخذ جسدا ونفسا وعقلا بشريين اعنى ادم كله[1] *

*البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى*
*لأجل ذلك إذن نزل إلى عالمنا كلمة اللهالذى بلا جسد، عديم الفناء وغير المادي مع أنه لم يكن ببعيد عنا من قبل. لأنه لم يترك جزءًا من الخليقة خاليًا منه إذ هو يملأ الكل، وفي نفس الوقت هو كائن مع أبيه. لكنه أتى إلينا في تنازله، ليُظهر محبته لنا ويفتقدنا[2]*
*البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى يفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله ككلمته المولود منه وبين بنوة البشر بالمعنى الجسدى*
*فإن كان هو يدعى ابناً أزلياً للآب، فحسناً يقال. لأن جوهر الآب لم يكن ناقصاً أبداً، حتى يضاف إليه (ابنه) الخاص به فيما بعد. وأيضاً فإن الابن لم يولد (من الآب) كما يولد إنسان من إنسان، حتى يعتبر انه قد جاء إلى الوجود بعد وجود الآب، بل هو مولود الله، ولكونه ابن الله الذي هو من ذاته (من ذات الله) الموجود من الأزل. لذلك فإنه هو نفسه (أي الابن) موجود من الأزل. فبينما خاصية طبيعة البشر أنهم يلدون في زمن معين. بسبب أن طبيعتهم غير كاملة. أما مولود الله فهو أزلي، بسبب الكمال الدائم لطبيعته. فإذا لم يكن ابناً. بل مخلوقاً وجد من العدم، فعليهم أن يثبتوا ذلك أولاً. وبعد ذلك إذ يتصورونه مخلوقاً. يمكنهم أن يصيحوا قائلين "كان هناك وقت عندما لم يكن الابن موجوداً، لأن المخلوقات لم تكن موجودة قبل أن تخلق" أما أن يكن هو ابناً  كما يقول الآب وكما تنادى به الكتب المقدسة  فإن "الابن" ليس شيئاً آخر سوى أنه المولود من الآب. والمولود من الآب هو كلمته وحكمته وبهاؤه ما يجب أن نقوله هو أن الذين يعتقدون أنه "كان هناك وقت عندما لم يكن الابن موجوداً "أنهم يسلبون الله كلمته، ويعلمون بمذاهب معادية كلية لله معتبرين أن الله كان في وقت ما بدون الكلمة الذاتي وبدون الحكمة. وكان النور في وقت ما بدون بهاء. وكان النبع جافاً مجدباً.[3]*
*نفهم من السابق ما يلى :-*
*1-   لا علاقة ببنوة الكلمة لله لااب باى مخلوق او كائن ما كان فهو بنوة بالطبيعة والجوهر كابن وحيد فى جنسه لله الاب *
*2-   الله لم يتخذ ولدا ولم ينادى بهذا اى مسيحى مستقيم العقيدة بل ان الله من جوهره يلد الكلمة " الابن الازلى " كينونته كينونة ازلية سرمدية ذاتية هذا الكائن الالهى لم يتخذه الله ولدا ولا غيره *
*3-   لا علاقة بالعذراء مريم ببنوة المسيح لله فهو الابن الازلى مريما كانت ام لم توجد *
*4-   الكتاب والاباء يعلموا بان الكلمة بذات شخصه واقنومه صار جسدا وحل بيننا وليس ابن مريم اتخذه الله ولدا له *
*خلاصة الكلام لا مريم صاحبة الله ولا ليها علاقة ببنوة المسيح لله ولا الله اتخذ ولد ولا المسيح اصلا ولد الله ولا علاقة بمفاهيم الاسلام البدوية بالايمان المسيحى المستقيم *
*[1] من رسالة البابا الرومانى دامسوس الى ياولينوس عن الابن كتاب اللاهوت العقيدى الانبا غريغوريس صفحة 21*


*[2] كتاب تجسد الكلمة الفصل الثامن*

*[3] المقالة الاولى للقديس اثناسيوس ضد الاريوسيين الفصل الخامس*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الله ينفخ من روحه فى فرج عذراء فى الاسلام*

*ليهيج شهوتها*​*نقرا فى سورة التحريم " التى احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا " وتعددت اراء المفسرين فمنهم من كان الصريح وقال ان النفخ كان فى فرج مريم وكان من حمل الضمير على شئ لم يذكر وهو جيب الدرع*
*يعنى فيه اللى قال ان اله الاسلام نفخ من روحه فى فرج ابنة عمران فحبلت بعيسى وفى اللى قال انه نفخ فى جيبها والنفخة راحت للفرج فحبلت*
*لكن الزمخشرى لديه رائ اخر*
*ان فهم النص على انه النفخ فى جيب الدرع هو من **بدع التفاسير** واختار ان يفسر النص على صريحه ان الله نفخ من روحه فى فرج مريم*
*{ **فِيهِ } في الفرج**. **وقرأ ابن مسعود: فيها، كما قرىء في سورة الأنبياء، والضمير للجملة، وقد مرّ لي في هذا الظرف كلام. **ومن بدع التفاسير: أنّ الفرج هو جيب الدرع


* *ومن الزمخشرى ننتقل لطنطاوى شيخ الازهر السابق الذى قال*
*قال الآلوسى: وقوله**: { **فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ } النافخ رسوله جبريل - عليه السلام - فالإِسناد مجازى**. **وقيل الكلام على حذف مضاف، أى: فنفخ رسولنا**، وضمير { فِيهِ } للفرج**.
**
**واشتهر** أن جبريل - عليه السلام - نفخ فى جيبها فوصل أثر ذلك إلى الفرج**.

**يعنى هو كان صريح قال ان فيه يعود للفرج لكن المشهور ان المفسرين قالوا انه مش الفرج دا جيبها*

*لكن النص الصريح بيقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*نفخ فيه " فى الفرج " وجيب درعها من بدع التفاسير زى ما قال الزمخشرى بنفسه *

*و**النسفى** قال نفخ فيه يعنى الفرج*
*{ **فَنَفَخْنَا } فنفخ جبريل بأمرنا { فِيهِ } في الفرج


* *المهم السؤال دلوقتى وينفخ ليه اصلا هو مش ربنا بيقول للشئ كن فيكون*
*عايز يخلق عيسى فى بطن امه يقول كن يا عيسى فيكون عيسى*
*بينفخ من روحه فى فرج مريم ليه*
*الصراحة المسلمين محترمين اوى اوى اوى اوى*

*بيقولك نفخة جبريل فى فرج مريم ضرورية*

*ليه يا مسلم يا محترم*

*علشان يهيجها *

*ايه؟؟؟؟؟*

*اة قريتها صح يهيج مريم يخلى شهوتها تهيج*

*اة والله قرتها صح*

*ربنا بينفخ من روحه فى فرج عذراء علشان يهيجها*

*ليه بقة ؟؟؟*

*علشان لو الست مهجتش متحبلش*

*ليه بقة*

*اصل ربنا خلق مريم **bisexual **عندها بويضة وحيوانات منوية ولما نفخ جبريل فى فرجها هيج شهوتها فنزلت الحيوانات المنوية على ماءها  فحبلت مريم*

*اقرا معايا كدا تفسير **القرطبى*
*ولكن سبب ذلك أن الله تعالى لما خلق آدم وأخذ الميثاق من ذريته فجعل بعض الماء في أصلاب الآباء وبعضه في أرحام الأمهات فإذا اجتمع الماءان صارا ولدا ، وأن الله تعالى جعل الماءين جميعا في مريم بعضه في رحمها وبعضه في صلبها ، فنفخ فيه جبريل لتهيج شهوتها ; لأن المرأة ما لم تهج شهوتها لا تحبل ، فلما هاجت شهوتها بنفخ جبريل وقع الماء الذي كان في صلبها في رحمها فاختلط الماءان فعلقت بذلك ; فذلك قوله تعالى : إذا قضى أمرا يعني إذا أراد أن يخلق خلقا فإنما يقول له كن ، وقد تقدم في " البقرة " القول فيه مستوفى** . " وذكر نفس الكلام فى السمرقندى "*


*اله بينفخ من روحه فى فرج عذراء ليهيج شهوتها لكى تحبل بعيسى *

*وبيقولك صاحبة وولد .... ورايح ينفخ فى فرجها علشان يهيجها *

*

المهم لو كانت حلول الروح القدس فى مريم هى ان الله اتخذها صاحبة

فنفخة الروح فى فرجها هو المضاجعة الفعلية  

انتهى ........... اللى عنده اعتراض يقدمه 
*


----------



## abdel hi (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> ودعونا نسال ما علاقة بنوة المسيح لله باتخاذ الصاحبة وهى بنوة ازلية قبل كل الخلائق
> فما علاقة مريم او غير مريم ببنوة المسيح لله لكى ينفى كاتب القران هذة البنوة بناءا على ان الله منزه عن اتخاذ صاحبة
> علامة استفهام كبيرة محتاجين اجابة عنها


 

يا اخى نحن لم نقل ذلك كمسلمين والاية القرانية التى تقصدها لا يوجد بها لفظ-المسيح او عيسى او يسوع-فنحن بريئين تماما من اتهاماتك التى اديان اخرى كانت بين العرب 

لو سمحت القران برئ من هكذا


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> والاية القرانية التى تقصدها لا يوجد بها لفظ-المسيح او عيسى او يسوع-فنحن  بريئين تماما من اتهاماتك التى اديان اخرى كانت بين العرب


*صحيح البخارى بيرد عليك*

*ثم يقال   للنصارى   ما كنتم تعبدون فيقولون كنا نعبد   المسيح   ابن الله فيقال كذبتم لم يكن لله صاحبة ولا ولد *


----------



## abdel hi (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> صحيح البخارى بيرد عليك


 
 عندك نص قرانى يؤيد قولك الاتى: 



> علاقة مريم او غير مريم ببنوة المسيح لله لكى ينفى كاتب القران هذة البنوة بناءا على ان الله منزه عن اتخاذ صاحبة


 

عندك نص يؤيد هذا الكلام؟ 
 نص قرانى؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> عندك نص قرانى يؤيد قولك الاتى


*يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم  ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته  القاها الى مريم وروح منه فامنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا  خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا 

بديع السماوات والارض انى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم 

قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني له ما في السماوات وما في الارض ان عندكم من سلطان بهذا اتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون 

وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا 

وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا *

*+ حديث البخارى اللى جابها على بلاطة*


----------



## abdel hi (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه فامنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا


 
اين لفظ (الصاحبة) او (الزوجة) فى الاية؟ 

لا يوجد 

دعك من قراننا فهو متين


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2013)

> اين لفظ (الصاحبة) او (الزوجة) فى الاية؟


*هو الاخ احول مبيقراش غير اول سطر*



> دعك من قراننا فهو متين


*كويس صقفة للاخ

السؤال بقة يكرمك رابونا
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> اين لفظ (الصاحبة) او (الزوجة) فى الاية؟
> 
> لا يوجد
> 
> دعك من قراننا فهو متين





ايه يا عم عبد الحى ده حتى مكتوبالك بالاحمر متاخد بالك شوية


----------



## EMad Thaabet (27 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش يا جماعة هياخد بالة المرة الجاية :66:

وسيبك من القرأن عشان متيين :hlp::ura1:

يا راجل حرام عليك :36_19_5:


----------



## EMad Thaabet (27 أكتوبر 2013)

عندك نص يؤيد هذا الكلام؟ 
 نص قرانى؟     :cry2:

انت مش عارف دينك يلا اهو فرصة نعلمك


----------



## abdel hi (28 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ابوستل باول


انا دخلت هذا الموضوع لانك ادعيت على القران شيئا لم تثبته بعد 

انت قلت بالحرف الواحد فى مشاركة 2 



> فما علاقة مريم او غير مريم ببنوة المسيح لله لكى ينفى كاتب القران هذة البنوة بناءا على ان الله منزه عن اتخاذ صاحبة


 

انت تقول  (ينفى كاتب القران) ........اى ينفى القران بنوة المسيح بناءا على ان الله لم يتخذ صاحبة او زوجة

واؤكد لك ان القران كله لا توجد فيه اية كهذه 
 صحيح هناك ايات تنفى بنوة المسيح............تنفى بنوته دون ذكر مسالة(الصاحبة)اصلا  

وايات اخرى تنفى فقط الابن والصاحبة عن الله دون ان تذكر المسيح اطلاقا او مريم..........هل فهمتنى الان؟

فتعجبت جدا اين قال القران ذلك فاتيت لى باية 171 من سورة النساء !!!!!  ولكن هذه الاية لا تفيدك لانه لا يوجد بها اى اشارة اصلا لمريم او اى صاحبة او اى امراة او زواج او....الخ 


اذا فلا داعى اخى لزعم لا تقدر على اثباته لانه لا يوجد فى نصوص القران اصلا بل هو فهم وتفسير (منك) وليس (نص) 

وشكرا استاذنا على كلمة (احول) هذه فانا مسامح


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*اهلا بيك يا اخ عبد الحى

عزيزى انا ممدرك لحجم المصيبة بل الكارثة التى بلا حل وهو جهل مؤلف القران بالايمان المسيحى جملا وتفصيلا

*


> انت تقول  (ينفى كاتب القران) ........اى ينفى القران بنوة المسيح بناءا على ان الله لم يتخذ صاحبة او زوجة
> 
> واؤكد لك ان القران كله لا توجد فيه اية كهذه
> صحيح هناك ايات تنفى بنوة المسيح............تنفى بنوته دون ذكر مسالة(الصاحبة)اصلا


*عزيزى الشقين غلط ويثب جهل مؤلف القران لانه حينما اراد نفى بنوة المسيح كانت الحجة " لم يتخذ ولد ولم يتخذ صاحبة "

وكلاهما جهل مبين

لان بنوة الكلمة لله الاب ليس لها علاقة " باتخاذ ولد "
وليس لها علاقة " باتخاذ صاحبة "
فهو ليس اتخاذ اصلا لا ولد ولا صاحبة

اما جهلك بقولك
*


> فتعجبت جدا اين قال القران ذلك فاتيت لى باية 171 من سورة  النساء !!!!!  ولكن هذه الاية لا تفيدك لانه لا يوجد بها اى اشارة اصلا  لمريم او اى صاحبة او اى امراة او زواج او....الخ


*والسؤال هنا ليه انت تغاضيت عن نص الانعام 101

ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فمثلا انت بتقول
*


> لزعم لا تقدر على اثباته لانه لا يوجد فى نصوص القران اصلا بل هو فهم وتفسير (منك) وليس (نص)


*فهل هذا تفسير منى ؟؟؟؟؟

ام تفسير محمد بلسانه ومن بعده مفسرى القران*

*الرازى قال ايه*
*
إذا عرفت هذا فنقول:  إن الله تعالى سلم للنصارى أن عيسى حدث من غير أب ولا نطفة بل أنه إنما حدث  ودخل في الوجود. لأن الله تعالى أخرجه إلى الوجود من غير سبق الأب.

إذا  عرفت هذا فنقول: المقصود من الآية أن يقال إنكم إما أن تريدوا بكونه  والداً لله تعالى أنه أحدثه على سبيل الإبداع من غير تقدم نطفة ووالد. وإما  أن تريدوا بكونه ولد الله تعالى كما هو المألوف المعهود من كون الإنسان  ولداً لأبيه، وإما أن تريدوا بكونه ولداً لله مفهوماً ثالثاً مغايراً لهذين  المفهومين.

أما  الاحتمال الأول: فباطل، وذلك لأنه تعالى وإن كان يحدث الحوادث في مثل هذا  العالم الأسفل بناء على أسباب معلومة ووسايط مخصوصة إلا أن النصارى يسلمون  أن العالم الأسفل محدث، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك. لزمهم الاعتراف بأنه تعالى  خلق السموات والأرض من غير سابقة مادة ولا مدة، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك. وجب  أن يكون إحداثه للسموات والأرض إبداعاً فلو لزم من مجرد كونه مبدعاً لإحداث  عيسى عليه السلام كونه والداً له لزم من كونه مبدعاً للسموات والأرض كونه  والداً لهما. ومعلوم أن ذلك باطل بالاتفاق، فثبت أن مجرد كونه مبدعاً لعيسى  عليه السلام لا يقتضي كونه والداً له، فهذا هو المراد من قوله: { بَدِيعُ  ٱلسَّمَـٰوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ *

*يبقى الموضوع كله ردا على النصارى الوحشين القائلين بابن الله وكان الرد الله لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد

يبقى دا تفسيرى الشخصى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مقاتل بن سليمان " 150 هجرية " قال ايه

**{ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ  بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ } يعلمونه أن له بنين وبنات، وذلك أن اليهود، قالوا: عزير  ابن الله، وقالت النصارى: المسيح ابن الله، وقالت العرب: الملائكة بنات  الله، يقول الله: { سُبْحَانَهُ } نزه نفسه عما قالوا من البهتان*

*نعيد تانى تفسير محمد ذات نفسه *

*ثم يقال **للنصارى * *ما كنتم تعبدون فيقولون كنا نعبد **المسيح * *ابن الله فيقال كذبتم لم يكن لله صاحبة ولا ولد *
*
هنهرب من دا كله ونشيل التهمة عنه ازاى

السؤال ببساطة

المسيحى :- نؤمن بابن الله يسوع المسيح

القران :- اللى يؤمن بابن الله كافر

المسيحى : - ليه

القران :- بس يا كدابين الله لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد

المسيحى مات نتيجة الضحك المفرط
*
*الخلاصة 

القران + السنة الصحيحة يقولان بان الله لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ردا على النصارى المؤمنين ببنوة المسيح*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ثواني يا دكتور، سيبني معاه دقيقة..



> وايات اخرى تنفى فقط الابن والصاحبة عن الله دون ان تذكر المسيح اطلاقا او مريم..........هل فهمتنى الان؟



يعني أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الإبن بناء على عدم وجود صاحبة، ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن أو مريم كصاحبة؟


----------



## abdel hi (4 نوفمبر 2013)

> ثواني يا دكتور، سيبني معاه دقيقة..


 

:36_3_11: 





> يعني أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الإبن بناء على عدم وجود صاحبة، ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن أو مريم كصاحبة؟


 
لا 

وانما..... 

القران نفى الإبن عن الله بناء على عدم جواز (ability) اتخاذ او نسب صاحبة لله 

يعنى مجرد وجود صاحبة أو رفيقة لله تشاركه  مملكته او حكمه (حتى بدون وجود اى علاقة  تناسلية/بيولوجية ان صح وجودها)  


يا اخ مولكان تأمل معى:

كلنا يعرف أن اى رجل يتتم مراسم زواجه كلها......فانه يصبح له زوجة من اللحظة الاولى اى حتى قبل الدخول والعلاقة الجسدية المعروفة. 

يعنى عندما يقال انه لا يمكن ان يتخذ الله زوجة . 
اذا فنحن ننفى اصلا امكانية العلاقة التشاركية الزوجية نفسها حتى لو لم تكن هناك علاقة جسدية بعد

ولهذا فلا يجوز لاى امرأة مثلا ان تطلب من الله ان يعتبرها مثلا كأنها (صاحبة ) له بحجة التقرب منه مثلا ...فهذا كفر عندنا وهرطقة عندكم 

اذا فلا يجوز ان يكون لله صاحبة ......لأنه لا يتعلق بعلاقات أصلا  وهو مكتفى بنفسه وان كان له خليل او حبيب فهذا لانه يحب ويود من يوده وهذا من صفاته ولكنه لا يحتاج لخليله ولا لأوليائه ولا لمن يحبه اما الرجل فانه يحتاج لصاحبته او زوجته

وبالتالى فلا يجوز عندنا ان ينسب لله ابن او ان يتعلق  الله بعلاقة (الابوة) مع ابن تحت اى مبرر


----------



## abdel hi (5 نوفمبر 2013)

> يعني أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الإبن بناء على عدم وجود صاحبة، ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن أو مريم كصاحبة؟


 
لا، لست متفق 

اسمحلى أن أعدل عبارتك تعديل بسيط :     

((يعنى أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الابن بناء  على السبب ذاته لعدم وجود صاحبة،ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن او مريم كصاحبة؟)). 


هنا أنا متفق تماما

وهو ان الله-فى عقيدتنا- مكتفى بنفسه و لا يتعلق بعلاقات ولا يصح ان ينسب له احد لانه لا احد يعادله (مثل اخو الله مثلا)


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2013)

تعالى نشوف كده ردكيك،، ونقارنهما بسؤالي،،
كان سؤالي:



> يعني أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الإبن بناء على عدم وجود صاحبة، ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن أو مريم كصاحبة؟


فقلت إنت:



> لا





> لا، لست متفق



وكان تصحيحك:





> القران نفى الإبن عن الله بناء على عدم جواز (ability) اتخاذ او نسب صاحبة لله







> ((يعنى أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الابن بناء  على السبب ذاته لعدم وجود صاحبة،ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن او مريم كصاحبة؟)).



طيب ما هو ده نفس كلامي اللي رفضته أنت ثم أكدته!!!، السبب ذاته اللي هو عدم وجود صاحبة، لأن عدم إمكانية وجود صاحبة حالة عاملة شاملة وطالما لا توجد هذه الإمكانية إذن فهناك عدم وجود صاحبة (اللي قلتها أنا ورفضتها أنت!!!)


ولكن ليكن كلامك صحيحا وكلامي خاطئاً من باب الإستفادة من الحوار،،
تقول:




> يعنى أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الابن بناء  على السبب ذاته لعدم وجود صاحبة،ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن او مريم كصاحبة؟



إذن فكلامك الأول للدكتور يوحنا مردود عليه، لأن عدم إمكانية وجود صاحبة حالة عامة يدخل من ضمنها حالة خاصة وهى عدم وجود صاحبة في حالة الله - مريم - عيسى!!

وهو ما يتكلم عنه أصلا دكتور يوحنا ورفضته أنت بعدم علم! فهو يتكلم عن هزلية المنطق الذي يقاس عليه لديكم!

فالمنطق لديكم يقول حسب كلامك:
لا إبن، طالما أن هناك عدم جواز (ability) اتخاذ او نسب صاحبة لله!!
فهل هذا منطق!!

ولاحظ أني أخذت جملتك نسخ ولصق لأريك مدى الوهن فيها وفي فكرتك!!

الغريب أن القرآن نفسه يرد على القرآن نفسه أيضا في النص الذي يقول: لو أردنا أن نتخذ ولدا لأتخذناه من لدنا ( أو حسب ما أتذكر): لهوا!!

إذن فالله يمكنه أن يتخذ "ولدا" من لدنه، بدون الحاجة لنفي الزوجة أو الصاحبة!!!
فلماذا يضع هذه القاعدة غير المنطقية ليقول أن طالما أنه ليس هناك إمكانية لنسب صاحبة لله إذن فلا إبن إذا كان الله نفسه يقول أنه "لو أراد" لإتخذ!!!!


قليل من المنطق يرحمكم الله...


----------



## abdel hi (6 نوفمبر 2013)

المشاركة 18 للأستاذ مولكان  



> اقتباس:
> ((يعنى أنت متفق معايا أن القرآن نفى الابن بناء على السبب ذاته لعدم وجود صاحبة،ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كإبن او مريم كصاحبة؟)).
> طيب ما هو ده نفس كلامي اللي رفضته أنت ثم أكدته!!!، السبب ذاته اللي هو عدم وجود صاحبة، لأن عدم إمكانية وجود صاحبة حالة عاملة شاملة وطالما لا توجد هذه الإمكانية إذن فهناك عدم وجود صاحبة (اللي قلتها أنا ورفضتها أنت!!!)


 
أنا رفضته ولم أؤكده بعدها وذلك لأن معنى عبارتى هو ان القرأن ينفى امكانية وجود ابن لله بنفس الحجة التى ينفي  بها الصاحبة عن الله وهذه الحجة هى:  انه لا احد يمكن ان يعادل الله او يكافئه (يناسبه) سواء معادلة اصلية ام مكتسبة. 

اليست الصاحبة (ومعناها الحبيبة والعشيقة واحيانا الخليلة المقربة) لا تكون صاحبة الا اذا تساوت مع صاحبها فى الدرجة والاعمال والملكية المشتركة . 
 فمن يساوى الله فى ممتلكاته ؟ 

اليست الصاحبة نظير لصاحبها ؟ اليست الصاحبة مكمل لصاحبها؟ فمن يكون مكملا لله والعياذ بالله؟؟
من يساوى الله فى مقامه ومكانته؟...كيف يكون لله صاحبة الا اذا تعادلت اولا فى مكانتها ومعيشتها مع الله؟ لا بد أن تكافئ الصاحبة الله فى قدرها وسموها لكى تكون صاحبة لله؟ 

اذن فالحجة هى  انه لا يمكن ان يرقى احد لمكانة تجعله نسيبا او شريكا لله فى عائلة او علاقة يكون فيها الله معادلا او نظيرا لمن يتعلق به. 
 وبنفس هذه الحجة لا يمكن ان يكون لله شبيه او نظير يدعى (ابن ) له 
فالابن لابد ان يشبه اباه فى عدة اشياء حتى لو كان بالتبنى او حتى بالطبيعة 
 يعنى كلمة ابن الله تستلزم-عندنا- مشابهة أو تكافؤ بين الله ومن يدعى ابنا لله 
وبما انه لا احد يمكن ان ينسب بذاته لله (والا قلنا ان فكر اينشتاين فكر الهى فى ذاته مثلا) 

اذا فنحن ننفى عن الله البنوة لان طبيعة الله لا تقبل العلاقات والتناسب مثل علاقة الصاحبة 

 




> فالمنطق لديكم يقول حسب كلامك:
> لا إبن، طالما أن هناك عدم جواز (ability) اتخاذ او نسب صاحبة لله!!
> فهل هذا منطق!!


 
نعم منطق لان معنى العبارة هو: 

لا ابن طالما ان هناك عدم جواز  وجود  (مشابه) او نسب (معادل)لله 

فالصاحبة هنا هى المشابه والمعادل لان علاقة الصحوبية او الزوجية تستلزم ان يتعادل الشريكان او الزوجان فى الحقوق والواجبات وان يكونا شقين يكمل كل منهما الاخر فى علاقتهما 

فالله يحب صاحبته ويودها دائما والصاحبة ملزمة أيضا -بمقتضى العلاقة- ان تحب الله وتوده دائما (علحلوة والمرة)! 

اذا فسبب نفى الابن هو نفس  سبب نفى الصاحبة 



> قليل من المنطق يرحمكم الله...


 
امين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 نوفمبر 2013)

أ.عبد الحى 
عايز أوجهك لنقطة لو سمحت وخد بالك منها كويس .....
بنوة الله الكلمة ) المسيح ( من اﻵب قبل الدهور والازمان وخلق البشر ومنهم 
) العذراء مريم ( .


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحاج عبد الحى معرفش ايه لازمة المناهدة فى كلام فارغ

السؤال تانى انا مؤمن بابن الله الوحيد " الكلمة الالهى " المولود من جنس الاب

فهمها القران على اساس ان الله اتخذ ولد وصاحبة

ايه علاقة الابن الوحيد باتخاذ ولد وصاحبة ايه بقة كل العك دا

يعنى سيادتك بتقول

*


> *القران نفى الإبن عن الله بناء على عدم جواز (ability) اتخاذ او نسب صاحبة لله
> 
> يعنى مجرد وجود صاحبة أو رفيقة لله تشاركه  مملكته او حكمه (حتى بدون وجود اى علاقة  تناسلية/بيولوجية ان صح وجودها)  *


*
كلام فارغ 

لا فى صاحبة ولا ملكة بتشارك الله فى شئ ولا اعرف ما علاقة هذة الصاحبة بالابن الوحيد

افهمونى يا ارباب العقول

*


> *كلنا يعرف أن اى رجل يتتم مراسم زواجه كلها......فانه يصبح له زوجة من اللحظة الاولى اى حتى قبل الدخول والعلاقة الجسدية المعروفة.
> 
> يعنى عندما يقال انه لا يمكن ان يتخذ الله زوجة .
> اذا فنحن ننفى اصلا امكانية العلاقة التشاركية الزوجية نفسها حتى لو لم تكن هناك علاقة جسدية بعد*


*
ولا فى زواج ولا علاقة جنسية ولا فى علاقة اصلا بين الكلمة الابن الوحيد بين مريم العذراء ولا يوجد اى ادنى علة لوجود مريم بكينونة الابن الوحيد

مازال طفلنا يهذى فى دروب من الجهل والخيال

ما علاقة الصاحبة بالابن الوحيد الكائن قبل كل الدهور

الاخ عبد الحى كفاية حكاوى القهاوى دى وقولى مباشرة 

انا مؤمن بالابن الوحيد ... الوحيد فى جنسه لله الاب ... المولود الوحيد من الاب قبل كل الخلائق والدهور ...

ما علاقة ايمانى بكينونة الكلمة السرمدية برفض القران فكرة البنوة بناءا على حجته الساذجة بان الله لا يتخذ صاحبة وولد 

هو ايه اللى جاب القلعة جنب البحر 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 نوفمبر 2013)

> أنا رفضته ولم أؤكده بعدها



ليس برأيك في كلامك بل بكلامك نفسه، للأسف في كل رد لك تثبت أنك إما أنك غير فاهم للموضوع، أو تقوم بتكرار التأكيد والنفي في ذات المشاركة، والتأكيد يأتي عند شرحك والنفي يأتي بمجرد التصريح بالنفي!!



> وذلك لأن معنى عبارتى هو ان القرأن ينفى امكانية وجود ابن لله بنفس الحجة التى ينفي  بها الصاحبة


ما هو دا اللي انا فاهمه وانت بتكرره كل مرة وانا اثبت لك أنك بتأكد الخطأ اللي بيسأل عنه دكتور يوحنا أصلا، إنت متأكد أنك فاهم الموضوع ولا بتكتب وخلاص؟


ما هو ماينفعش ينفي إمكانية الولد بنفس حجة نفي الصاحبة لأنه يمكن أن يكون له ولد بدون صاحبة أصلا، وبالتالي لا علاقة بين الولد والصاحبة، وأثبت لك بالنص القرآني كما ذكرته أنا!!
ليه بتكرر الكلام بدون جديد ولا رد على القديم؟


> عن الله وهذه الحجة هى:  انه لا احد يمكن ان يعادل الله او يكافئه (يناسبه) سواء معادلة اصلية ام مكتسبة.
> 
> اليست الصاحبة (ومعناها الحبيبة والعشيقة واحيانا الخليلة المقربة) لا تكون  صاحبة الا اذا تساوت مع صاحبها فى الدرجة والاعمال والملكية المشتركة


الموضوع لا يتكلم عن المساواة، وإذا تكلمت فيها مرة أخرى سأضطر لحذف الجزء من مشاركتك وإعطاءك إنذار لتشتيت الموضوع، لم يتكلم أحد منا عن مساواة الصاحبة، نحن نتكلم عن الحجة غير المنطقية في نفي الإبن عن طريق نفي الصاحبة، وأثبت لك أن الحالة عامة يدخل من ضمنها حالة خاصة وهى حالة الله ومريم وعيسى ، من جهة، وأثبتنا لك أن هذا الفهم صحيح جدا من الحديث...

دعني أذكرك بألا تكثر الكلام في شيء لم نتكلم فيه لأني أعتبره تشتيت، لو على قدر الحوار، فتفضل، لكن لو حوارك سيسبب تشتيت فهذا لن أقبله..



> .
> وبنفس هذه الحجة لا يمكن ان يكون لله شبيه او نظير يدعى (ابن ) له
> فالابن لابد ان يشبه اباه فى عدة اشياء حتى لو كان بالتبنى او حتى بالطبيعة
> يعنى كلمة ابن الله تستلزم-عندنا- مشابهة أو تكافؤ بين الله ومن يدعى ابنا لله
> وبما انه لا احد يمكن ان ينسب بذاته لله (والا قلنا ان فكر اينشتاين فكر الهى فى ذاته مثلا)



لم يتكلم القرآن في هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، أرني أين تكلم القرآن عن مساواة الإبن لأبيه بنص صريح وإلا فلا تتكلم
الموضوع يتكلم عن معضلة إسلامية منطقية ضعيفة جدا،  إذ أنه يسأل سؤالا إستنكاريا ويقول: أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة!!


والرد على هذا السؤال من وجهين:

1. وأية المشكلة أن يكون له ولد وليس له صاحبة؟ هو الصاحبة هى الطريق الوحيد للولد؟
2. القرآن نفسه يرد على نفسه بنفسه! إذ أن الله قال لو أردنا أن نتخذ ولدا لإتخذناه من لدنا لهوا (حسب ما أتذكر النص)، إذن فالقرآن نفسه يرد على السؤال الإستنكاري غير المنطقي.

لم نتكلم الآن عن مساواة أو عدم مساواة الصاحبة أو الإبن، ركز فيما نتكلم ولا تكرر..



> لا ابن طالما ان هناك عدم جواز  وجود  (مشابه) او نسب (معادل)لله


لا يمكنك أن تكذب علنا، فالفارق كبير بين الجملة الأولى والثانية، وكلاهما خطأ، الأولى قلت فيها (بالموافقة):



> لا إبن، طالما أن هناك عدم جواز (ability) اتخاذ او نسب صاحبة لله!!



والثانية تقول فيها:



> لا ابن طالما ان هناك عدم جواز  وجود  (مشابه) او نسب (معادل)لله



الأولى تتكلم فيها عن الإمكانية والثانية تتكلم فيها عن تشابة الوجود أو تساويه!! والثانية لم نتكلم فيها أصلا، فمن حيث الإمكانية فالجملة غير منطقية والسبب الصريح هو عدم إرتباط وجود صاحبة بوجود إبن، والنص القرآني واضح....


اما حالة هذه الصاحبة أو هذا الإبن، أمساوي هو لله أو مشابه له، فلم نتكلم في هذه النقطة ولا تعنينا في شيء، نتكلم عن الرد القرآني على فكرة وجود إبن لله، فإن أردت أن تتكلم عن مشابهة أو تساوي الإبن أو الصاحبة لله في معرض نفي القرآن المنطقي فأحضر النص المباشر وإلا فسيتم حذف تعليقك لتعمدك التشتيت..



> فالصاحبة هنا هى المشابه والمعادل  لان علاقة الصحوبية او الزوجية تستلزم ان يتعادل الشريكان او الزوجان فى  الحقوق والواجبات وان يكونا شقين يكمل كل منهما الاخر فى علاقتهما



أولا: لم نتكلم في المشابهة أو التعادل من الأساس ولا تكلم القرآن عند النفي غير المنطقي، بل أنه تكلم في أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك إبن بينما لم تكن هناك صاحبة.

ثانياً: لا يستلزم وجود تشابة أو معادلة، لأنه لا يستلزم وجود صاحبة أصلاً، فإن كانت الصاحبة غير واجبة لوجود الإبن (وهو ما نتكلم فيه) فلا كلام في كنتها أهي مساوية له أو مشابهة لأنها غير واجبة الوجود أصلا (وهو ما نتكلم فيه).

ثالثا: لا يستلزم أن يكون هناك كل ما قلت أنت في حالة الله والصاحبة أصلاً!



> اذا فسبب نفى الابن هو نفس  سبب نفى الصاحبة



اللي هو فين في القرآن؟

أرد انا عليك بنص صريح يتكلم عما نتكلم فيه:
أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة!!
لاحظ أن النص فيه "يكون" و "تكن" أي أنه يتكلم عن وجودهما ولم يتكلم عن مرتبتهما بالنسبة لله..


فأحضر النص الذي يتكلم عن نفي الإبن والصاحبة لأن الصاحبة تستلزم المساواة أو التشابة لنبدأ الكلام حوله، وغير ذلك سيتم حذفه وفي حالة التكرار سيتم حذفك أنت...


----------



## EMad Thaabet (7 نوفمبر 2013)

_هو مزنجر الى مش عارف يكتب الاسم صحيح(مازنجر) وبيقولنا  مش عارفين عربى !!
هو مقتتطع اجزاء من المواقع وانا حضرت رد لية ليا ساعتين بكتبة راح فين ؟! هو غلط بس كنت عايز ارد علية الاول_


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*كالعادة عدم اقتباس حرف واحد مما كتبته

لم يكتب حرفا واحدا مما كتبته او مرجع واحد اقتبسته ومازال طفلنا *
* المعاق ذهنيا يهذى باساطير 
وهو دا اصل الموضوع
*

> *الكذبة الثانية​
> هل الله تزوج مريم فانجب يسوع​بعد  ان رائينا جهل النصرانى فى النقطة الاولى فى مسألة العذراء " صاحبة الله "  فالموضوع اصلا منصب ليس على مريم ولكن على علاقة مريم ببنوة المسيح لله
> ودعونا نسال ما علاقة بنوة المسيح لله باتخاذ الصاحبة وهى بنوة ازلية قبل كل الخلائق
> فما علاقة مريم او غير مريم ببنوة المسيح لله لكى ينفى كاتب القران هذة البنوة بناءا على ان الله منزه عن اتخاذ صاحبة
> ...



*ةلم يقتبس حرفا واحدا واكتفى بانه يقعد يولول زى النساوين

ونسى يقولنا بعد الهيجان ما علاقة الابن الوحيد بعدم اتخاذ الله صاحبة وولد 

تابعوا معى لسلخ النصرانى الجاهل  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*كالعادة الموضوع انتهى من اول مشاركات فى الموضوع لانه بينتهى بمجرد كتاباتى للرد

وكالعادة لم يقتبس حراف واحدا مما كتبته الذى بشرح وثائق الفاتيكان نفسها قد تم شرح مصطلح spouse of the holy spirit بمعنى روحى هو " هكل الروح القدس " لنا الله ارسل الروح القدس على مريم وحل عليها ليكون بشرية الانسان يسوع المسيح منها وفهمنا المصطلح بشرح الكاثوليك انفسهم 

وفهمنا ان المصطلح لا يقول باى حال من الاحوال اتخاذ الله لصاحبة ولا زوجة ولا اى شئ قاله الجاهل محمد 


يقول صديقنا المعاق
**



القديس  يوحنا الدمشقي الذي عاش خلال القرن السابع الميلادي هو أول من كتب بأنّ   العذراء مريم هي زوجة  الآب ،
أراد الآب كزوج قديس و مخلص  أن يتخذ مريم العذراء  لنفسه مانحا إياها كنوزه ومجده ، في سر التجسد  يجب ان تكون العذراء مريم زوجة الآب الحقيقية و الوحيدة 

 حدّ فيكو شاف إقتباس و ردّ على الكلام ده ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
وذهبت لابحث فى اول مشاركة فى الموضوع عن اقتباس ليوحنا الدمشقى اللى انا مردتش اقتبسه وارد عليه ولم اجد كلمة واحدة عن يوحنا الدمشقى 

الا بقة انى بتنبأ عن اللى انت هتكتبه وارد عليه مقدما او انت كداب كالعادة لانك بتقول



حدّ فيكو شاف إقتباس و ردّ على الكلام ده ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

فين الكلام دا فى اول مشاركة علشان ارد عليه

المهم ان كلام يوحنا الدمشقى لا يضيف اى شئ جديد

اولا بعض المعلومات الاولية

مصطلح " ابنة الاب " هو المصطلح الاكثر شيوعا عن مريم لتوصيف علاقتها بالله الاب

**كتاب









لقب " ابنة " هو الاكثر شيوعا فى الاستخدام لتوصيف العلاقة مع الله الاب

**واستشهد بعدة اعداد من العهد القديم مثل " ابنة صهيون "

طيب هى ليه بقبت بلقب " ابنة الاب "

اللقب اعطى لها على مثال بنوة المسيحين فى المعمودية ومخاطبتهم لله الاب " ابانا " فهى ايضا تتدعو الله الاب " ابانا "






نفس الكتاب السابق لتعرض لمقولة القديس يوحنا الدمشقى وشرح لماذا اطلق عليها ايضا مصطلح " زوجة الاب " الغير شائع







يعنى ايه الكلام دا

يعنى لقب " قرينة الاب " اعطى لها لانها اشتركت مع الاب لكن من نطاق زمنى temporal فى تجسد الكلمة 

بمعنى لانها كانت قرينة للاب فى تجسد الكلمة دعيت ب spouse of the father 

ويكمل ان هذا اللقب غير شائع لان ممكن ان يفهم بطريقة خاطئة بان مريم لها علاقة بولادة ابن الله ازليا فى تعارض لحقيقة ان مشاركتها هى فى الواقع الزمنى

ولى سؤال منطقى لهذا المعاق ذهنيا 

كيف تكون ابنته وزوجته وامه ؟

والواقع ان اى لقب لقبت بيه مريم لتوضيح علاقتها بالله الاب او الابن او الروح القدس هى مصطلحات مجازية لتوضيح دورها فى التجسد

فهى ابنته كمثال كل المؤمنين

وامه لانها ولدت الابن الكلمة بالجسد

ودعيت قرينته لان كون بشرية الكلمة من احشائها بحلوله فيها

فلماذا التدليس 




* ملحوظة : كلمة spouse تأتي بمعاني متعددة منها معنى : 

الزوجة لكنّ عزيزنا النصراني و إمعانا في التدليس إنتقى معنى قرينة  .

أنقر للتوسيع...


اى تدليس 

هى كلمة قرينة كترجمة لكلمة spouse تدليس ولا انت اللى مصاب بالهيجان

هو انت مفكر انى مبعرفش اصور

طيب خد يا سيدى صورة حلوة اهى



**


كدا كويس

**
*​*المهم قال ايه



سنفرض جدلا  يا نصراني أنّ المقصود بكلمة spouse  هو هيكل الروح القدس the  temple  ونسأل :

مادام  كلمتا spouse او temple كلاهما استخدما للتعبير عن عمل الروح القدس فى مريم ،

لمَ تمّ التخلي عن مصطلح " زوجة الروح القدس "  مقابل إعتماد مصطلح " هيكل الروح القدس" ؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا ابو الكباتن دا مش افتراض المصطلحين واحد وبيعبروا عن نفس الحقيقة " حلول الروح القدس على مريم " وقد اثبت كلامى ( اللى انت مقتبستش منه حرف ) من واقع وثائق الفاتيكان 





لكن صديقنا يقتبس من نفس الكتاب ويقول



لأن المصطلح الأول "  زوجة "  شكل  مشكلة و حرجا   للمجمع ...!

جبتو الكلام ده منين يا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟

جبناه من نفس الكتاب اللي عزيزنا النصراني إستدلّ بيه ،
يعني بمعولكَ حفرتَ قبرك يا نصراني ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا اعرف من اين اتى بهذا الكلام 

تعالوا نشوف الكلام ذاته 




مريم ليست زوجة لاى شخص الهى فى الثالوث " الاب او الابن او الروح القدس " هى زوجة فقط يوسف النجار

ودا كلام صح لان لم يذكر مرة واحدة فى كلا العهدين ان مريم وصفت بهذا اللقب وانا اصلا غير مجبر للرد على مصطلحات الكاثوليك لكن ردا على واحد زيك انا وضحت المعنى اللى يقصدوه بان مصطلح " قرينة الروح القدس " مقابل لمصطلح " هيكل الروح القدس " للدلالة على حلول الروح القدس فيها كما كان يوصف الهيكل فى العهد القديم


المهم الكداب  بيقول



يعني بالمختصر المفيد ، خلال الألفية الأولى  لم يكن شائعا لا هيكل و لا غيره ، 
العلاقة بين العذراء و الروح القدس كان يُنظر على كونها علاقة زوجية (  مكتملة ) و التي كان نتاجها الإبن يسوع .

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا بتحدااااااااااااااااااااااك  تقولى 

الابن يسوع المسيح هو نتاج علاقة زوجية بين الروح القدس ومريم فى عقيدة ميييييييييييييين ؟

اى كلمة تكتبها فى منتداك  تكتب بعديها مرجعك

منتظر 

المهم  كاتب ايه




فالمولود من مريم هو نفسه ابن الاب وليس ابن الروح القدس

أنقر للتوسيع...


المفروض بعدها هيثبتلى يقولى لا يا كداب دا هما مؤمنين ان يسوع هو ابن الروح القدس 

لكن الحقيقة ان طفلنا  مجبش سيرة الموضوع دا

تعالى نشوف اول كتاب وهخزق عينك دلوقتى






اولا الكتاب دا مجباش اى رد على النقطة دى



فالمولود من مريم هو نفسه ابن الاب وليس ابن الروح القدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا اعرف ماذا وجد هذا الشئ فى هذا الكتاب كرد على ان يسوع هو ابن الاب وليس ابن الروح القدس

الكتاب دا ذكر ما قاله القديس لوقا وما سجله على لسان الملاك للعذراء المكرمة " الروح القدس يحل عليكى وقوة العلى تظللك " كردا على سؤالها كيف هذا وانا لم اعرف رجلا

وقال ان الكتاب نفسه علم بان لا يوجد زرع بشر فى تكوين المسيح فمريم عذراء وستظل عذراء ولم تمارس الجنس


وقال ان وسيلة الحبل بيسوع المسيح كما قال الكتاب " لان الذى حبل conceived به هو من الروح القدس " وقال انه لا يوجد اى مماراسات جنسية بين الله ومريم لان الحبل بيسوع كان معجزة بقوة الروح القدس فهو ليس من زرع بشر لكنه من زرع الروح القدس

وهذا هو ما يقوله الكتاب بالحرف ولا اعرف ماذا استفدنا من شرح ما قاله الكتاب 

بشرية يسوع لم تكن بزرع بشر لكن بحلول الروح القدس 

فدلنى  اين اجد فى هذا الكلام ردا على كلامى



فالمولود من مريم هو نفسه ابن الاب وليس ابن الروح القدس

أنقر للتوسيع...


لكى تقتبسه وتلطع تحتيه كلام الانجيل اللى انا مؤمن بيه 

يتبع للرد على صديقنا المعاق
*​​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*المصيبة  انه بيقتبس كلام من كتاب 
**Seeds of Life Planted by God*

*لرون سكوت*


*والراجل دا اصلا مش لاهوتى ولا كتب كتابه كلاهوت او شرح روحى دى مجموعة كتبه*




*,الصفحة الىل اقتبسها هى دى*







*وبيقول ان اى انسان على الارض جاء نتيجة ان حيوان منوى سليم خصب بويضة سليمة وبيقول ان لو اى حيوان منوى تانى خصب اى بويضة تانية مكنش جينا
وقال ان كله باستثناء واحد بس جه بالصدفة
الواحد دا مين ؟ .... يسوع المسيح
لان ربنا استنى مريم تخرج بويضة سليمة وخصبها بالروح القدس فحبلت بيسوع لكن الكل حبل بيه بالصدفة 


حد عاقل واحد فى المنتدى دا يقولى ايه علاقة الكلام دا بموضوعنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عايز اعرف

واحد بيقول كلنا جينا بالصدفة الا يسوع جه بتدبير الهى ومريم حبلت بالروح القدس

ايه الجديد فى الموضوع؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشاركة  كمان كاتب الاتى




ترجمة : الرسم البياني التالي يرينا كيف أنّ العذراء مرتبطة بالروح القدس بواسطة خط   وحيد ، وهذا يدل على وجود علاقة زوجية بين طرفين مختلفين :


 1- طرف أول بشري
 2- طرف ثاني سماوي 

 الروح القدُس له طبيعة إلهية أمّا العذراء مريم فكانت لها طبيعة بشرية ،،

أنقر للتوسيع...



ولانه  مبيقراش ومش فاهم اصلا الراجل بيقول ايه هو راسم رسم يوضح العلاقة بين الله وبين عائلة يسوع الارضية " مريم ويسوع ويوسف النجار "

اتكلم عن يسوع وقال ان فى خطين مزدوجين بيربطوا بين الشخص الالهى " الابن " بالانسان يسوع وهذا يعنى انه نفس الشخص الالهى ابن الله

هو كتاب 
**









**اما عن مريم فقال ان الخط الواحد بيمثل ارتباطها بالروح القدس لتبيان العلاقة بينهما بين شخصين مختلفين واحد الهى والاخر بشرى لكل منهما طبيعة مختلفة الطبيعة الالهية للروح القدس والبشرية لمريم وسماه immaculate weeding او الزفاف النقى او الطاهر
*
*ولا اعرف ما علاقة هذا الكلام بموضوعنا بل ماذا اضاف هذا الكلام لموضوعنا اصلا هو اكد على حقيقتين
ان الابن المولود من مريم هو نفسه الابن الازلى " ابن الله "
وان مريم حبلت بيسوع عن طريق الروح القدس

ما الجديد الذى اضافه  للموضوع غير انه مجرد عابث على الشبكة ؟
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*خلاصة الكلام انه مردش على الموضوع ولم يقتبس حرفا واحدا منه فكان موضوعنا منصب على قول كاتب القران  بنفى بنوة المسيح بناءا على ان الله لم يتخذ صاحبة وولد وقد اثبتنا انه جهل

فخرج علينا الاخ سمورة يقولى لا مريم هى صاحبة الله والدليل كذا 

وردينا عليه من واقع كتابات الكاثوليك ان هذا المصطلح مجازى لان مريم اصبحت هيكلا للروح القدس بحلوله فيها واثبت ان هذا المصطلح اطلق على المؤمنين كافة الذين استقبلوا الروح القدس فى احشائهم 

ودللت على ذلك بانه لو كان المقصود من المصطلح هو علاقة زوجية بالمفهوم التقليدى فيكون تلقائيا الابن المولود " يسوع " يكون ابنا للروح القدس واثبت ان نفس من اطلقوا ذلك اللقب على مريم قالوا بان يسوع هو نفسه الشخص الالهى المولود من الاب وليس ابن الروح القدس

وذكرت تفنيد كامل للموضوع بان المصطلح يفهم بطريقة روحية بحتة وذكرت الاسباب 

ولم يتقبس حرفا واحدا من هذا المشاركة ليرد عليها ردا علميا ومنطقيا


النقطة الثانية /

قال طفلنا المخطوف ذهنيا ان الله تزوج بمريم فانجب يسوع 

وهذا كان لب الموضوع لان سؤالنا اصلا منصب على علاقة مريم بكينونة يسوع الازلية وقد اثبت له ان لا احد يقول ببنوة يسوع لله الاب بناءا على تجسده من مريم فى ملء الازمان فهو قد دلس على المساكين اللى عنده فى المنتدى واواهمهم بان  الذى كتب قرانه لم يخطأ  لانه ظن ان كينونة هذا الابن هى كينونة زمنية " لم يتخذ ولدا " ومرتبطة باتخاذ صاحبة وعليه كان سؤالنا

ما علاقة ابن الله بان الله " لم يتخذ صاحبة وولد "

وكان الصمت الرهيب ........ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*فضايح قرانية

الفرج يعنى شق 

وماله بس بالمرة اشرحلى يعنى ايه " احصنت جيب درعها "

يعنى مخلتش حد يدخل ايده فيه

هيقولى لا يا جاهل المقصود بالفرج هنا واحصانه هو المفهوم عن اى حد لا جيب قميص ولا بنلطون جينز

طيب ولما يقول القران " نفخنا فيه " روحت ليه جبت معنى غير وارد فى النص 

انا اللى قولت كدا تعالى نقرا تانى

*


> *لكن الزمخشرى لديه رائ اخر
> ان فهم النص على انه النفخ فى جيب الدرع هو من بدع التفاسير واختار ان يفسر النص على صريحه ان الله نفخ من روحه فى فرج مريم
> { فِيهِ } في الفرج. وقرأ ابن مسعود: فيها، كما قرىء في سورة الأنبياء، والضمير للجملة، وقد مرّ لي في هذا الظرف كلام. ومن بدع التفاسير: أنّ الفرج هو جيب الدرع
> ومن الزمخشرى ننتقل لطنطاوى شيخ الازهر السابق الذى قال
> ...


*

وانا اعرف جيدا ان المفسرين حابوا يداروا فضيحة النفخ فى فروج العذارى وقالك نخلي الضمير فى " فيه " عائد على شئ مجهول " جيب درعها " وهى كلمة غير موجودة فى النص وكلمة الفرج التى احصنته مريم فى النص لا يحمل هذا المعنى


يبقى فى فرق بين النص وتفسيره

النص حرفيا بيقول " نفخ فى فرجها " المفسرين أولوا النص " الفرج قد يعنى جيب القميص "

والزمخشرى قال دا من بدع التفاسير فانا اخدت النص وانت اخدت التفسير فمن منا المدلس 

فهو هرول للمفسرين لكى يضفى نظرتهم التفسيريه على النص الواضح

وانا رديت عليك بمفسرين اخرين قالوا ان النص حرفيا يعنى " نفخ فى فرجها "

ولم يجرؤ   على الرد على المصيبة 

*


> *بيقولك نفخة جبريل فى فرج مريم ضرورية
> 
> ليه يا مسلم يا محترم
> 
> ...


*

وزى ما هو كل شوية عامل زى الخروف يقولى " تعالى الله "

وانا احب اقوله " تعالى الله عما وصفتوه يا كفرة يا ولاد ...؟؟..**@##& "

كفاية كدا




عندك اى ترجيع عايز ترجعه تانى فى الموضوع
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم الأيادي يا دكتور يوحنا على هذا الدرس التعليمي له، بصراحة درس قاسي جداً...


----------



## abdel hi (9 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع سخن... ولو جبناها كده او جبناها كده حنطرد برضووه  

مشاركة 14 



> السؤال ببساطة
> 
> المسيحى :- نؤمن بابن الله يسوع المسيح
> 
> ...


 
حضرتك الكلام اللى بالاحمر ده هو اقرار القاعدة التى نرجع اليها و التى تنفى الشئ الخطأ وهذا اسلوب معروف فى الكلام 

 يعنى اقولك مثلا ان النبى وسيطنا الى الله .....تقوم تقولى. 
الله لا يعرف سفير او وسيط....................يعنى بينفى كل انواع الخطأ وليس ما ذكر اولا فقط 

.....كده يعنى 

مشاركة 21 



> الحاج عبد الحى معرفش ايه لازمة المناهدة فى كلام فارغ


 
بالله عليك ينفع الكلام يبقى عن طبيعة الله وتقولى كلام فارغ؟ 



> ما علاقة ايمانى بكينونة الكلمة السرمدية برفض القران فكرة البنوة بناءا على حجته الساذجة بان الله لا يتخذ صاحبة وولد


 
اقولك انا بس اصبر عليا 

الاجابة:  

علاقة ايمانك ب(كينونة الكلمة) برفض البنوة هى ان ايمانك ده بيخالف نفس القاعدة اللى بيخالفها مفهوم البنوة. 
 فهناك تشابه بين مفهوم الصاحبة ومفهوم الابن كعلاقة لله  

نكرر 
هناك تشابه-وليس علاقة- بين الصاحبة والابن
1-فكلاهما يستلزم اشتياق الله له وحاجة الله لهما  

2- كلاهما ايضا يستلزم كسر مبدأ (تفرد) الله 
ايه(تفرد) الله ده؟ هو انا بأخترع Hى هبل؟  لأ  طبعا
تفرد الله= عدم حاجة الله لمعية احد وعدم حاجته لاى علاقة 
فالله قد يجعل علاقة بينه وبين خلقه ولكنه لا يحتاج اليها 

فالصاحبة تستلزم by definition ان يتعلق الله بها حبا وان يكون وفيا فى حبه وتقديره لها كصاحبة ..وهذا من تعريف (الصاحبة) نفسه

والابن ايضا يستلزم حب الله له وبث عطفه وحنانه عليه والا ما كان للعلاقة بينهما معنى ولا كان هناك معنى للفظ (ابن الله) 

اذا فالصاحبة تشبه فى علاقتها بالله الابن فى علاقته بالله ايضا 
فكلاهما يستلزم ان يشتاق الله الى اخر وان يبذل الحب لهما -وهو حب بسبب العلاقة نفسها-يعنى تعلق وشغف وليس (الحب) الذى تحدثنا الكتب السماوية عنه 


يبقى العلاقة ....تشابه......يا دكتور يوحنا 

وبعدين اى انسان لا يشتاق لأن يكون له ابن قبل الاشتياق الى اخر مكمل وشق مناظر له (الصاحبة)   



وصلت كده؟؟
 

مشاركة 22 



> للأسف في كل رد لك تثبت أنك إما أنك غير فاهم للموضوع،


 
مستحيل اكون مش فاهمه لأن الاية-اصلا- بتاعتنا احنا 

لو انك قرات الاية بتانى وتمعن حتفهم -ظاهريا-معنيين اتنين 
ولكن المعنى الوحيد عندك هو (أنى يكون له ولد وهو اصلا متجوزشى!) 

ولكن الاية معناها: 

انى يكون له ولد ولم تكن (فعل بصيغة الماضى ولكنه يعبر عن الازلية لان الكلام عن الازلى -الله) له صاحبة فى  الامكان 

جاوبنى على دى عشان تفهمنى......
(لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد) هل معنى الاخيرة دى انه لم يظهر له كفؤ بعد ام معناها انه لم ولا ولن يكون له كفؤ؟

اذا معنى الاية التى هى جوهر الموضوع 

انى يكون له ولد وهو الذى لم تكن له صاحبه فى عليائه ومجده 

الله لا يقبل-بطبيعته او وصفه-هذه العلاقة لانه يترفع ويتعالى عن الصاحبة والقرين والشريك والوزير والولى والوسيطو....الخ. 
هو أعلى وأعظم من اتخاذ صاحبة (مكمل)فكيف نقبل ان يتخذ  مشابه او (صورة له) الذى هو الابن 

اوعى بعد ده كله تكون مفهمتش الاية اللى انتا فاكرها بتسأل سؤال ساذج جدا ؟
 



> اللي هو فين في القرآن؟


 
سبحان الله!!! 
واحنا اللى قلنا مرة كده (اين قال انا الله اعبدونى؟!!)!!! مش ده تفكير حرفى برضه ولا ايه؟ 

 طب فكر معايا:

القرأن قال 

انى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة 
ولم يقل: 
انى يكون له ولد ولم يتخذ صاحبة  (لان دى تفيد امكانية اتخاذها بس المشكلة انه محصلش بس!) 
ولا قال 

انى يكن له ولد وليس له صاحبة (لان دى تفيد ان العلة فى غيابها وليس فى عدم امكانيتها) 


لم تكن =لا يصح ان تكون ...والدليل ايات اخرى من القران والفهم السليم والتفسير الذى تم رفضه من شهربن تقريبا. 



> وانا بتحدااااااااااااااااااااااك يا فاشل يا ابن الفاشل قدام البقر اللى بيقروا فى منتداك تقولى
> 
> الابن يسوع المسيح هو نتاج علاقة زوجية بين الروح القدس ومريم فى عقيدة ميييييييييييييين ؟


 
انا معرفشى مين البقر اللى بتتكلم عنهم بس اعرف ان سؤالك سهل حتى أنا مستغرب السؤال ده منك

الابن يسوع هو نتاج علاقة زوجية بين (الروح القدس/الله) وبين مريم فى عقيدة  طائفة المريميين المنقرضة كما يسميها بعض المؤرخين
 وهذا معروف للباحثين عند الكلام عن  الطائفة المنقرضة  التى تدعى  Collyridianism 

ازاى فاتتك دى ؟ دى فى الويكيبيديا؟ 
يعنى معلومة موجودة فى يفط الشارع يا دكتور


----------



## apostle.paul (9 نوفمبر 2013)

> حضرتك الكلام اللى بالاحمر ده هو اقرار القاعدة التى نرجع اليها و التى تنفى الشئ الخطأ وهذا اسلوب معروف فى الكلام
> 
> يعنى اقولك مثلا ان النبى وسيطنا الى الله .....تقوم تقولى.
> الله لا يعرف سفير او وسيط....................يعنى بينفى كل انواع الخطأ وليس ما ذكر اولا فقط


*طيب خلينا اريحك سيبك من صاحبته قولى مين قال ان الابن الوحيد معناه " الله لم يتخذ ولدا "

*


> *الله عليك ينفع الكلام يبقى عن طبيعة الله وتقولى كلام فارغ؟ *


*
مين قال انى بتكلم عن طبيعة الله انا بتكلم عن " نقد القران " للايمان المسيحى من وجه نظر كاتبه وانا ارى انه نقد " ساذج " لا يمت للواقع بصلة 
*


> *علاقة ايمانك ب(كينونة الكلمة) برفض البنوة هى ان ايمانك ده بيخالف نفس القاعدة اللى بيخالفها مفهوم البنوة.
> فهناك تشابه بين مفهوم الصاحبة ومفهوم الابن كعلاقة لله  *


*
ولا كانى قريت حاجة

ايه علاقة الابن الوحيد " باتخاذ صاحبة وولد "
*


> *كرر
> هناك تشابه-وليس علاقة- بين الصاحبة والابن
> 1-فكلاهما يستلزم اشتياق الله له وحاجة الله لهما
> 
> ...


*
لو كانت العلاقة تشابه فى نفى اى شئ عن الله كان هيكون النص كالاتى سبحانه لم يتخذ ولد ولا صاحبة ولا اب ولا اما ولا اخا ولا اختا ولا اى شئ لكن تتدلس علينا وتخرج تخصص شخصين من سياقهم الخاص لسياق فهذا تدليس

القران من اوله واخره فهم كل شئ يختص بالله وعيسى ومريم 
" ثالث ثلاثة " ولد وصاحبة " الهين من دون الله " نهلك المسيح وامه " وامه صديقة ياكلان الطعام 

هو فاهم الفكرة كلها منصبة على الله والولد عيسى ومريم

ثانيا تفرد الله لا علاقة لها بالمقولة الساذجة للقران 

ليه .... ؟

لان الكلمة " الابن " هو  ذات الله الواحدة فلم يشترك فى مجده كيان اخر فهو كيان وجوهر الله ذاته منفردا فى مجده 

فلا اعلم ما علاقة " اقنوم الكلمة " بكلام القران " لم يتخذ ولدا "

هل الكلمة متخذا ؟؟؟ هل الكلمة ولدا ؟؟؟

*


> *فالصاحبة تستلزم by definition ان يتعلق الله بها حبا وان يكون وفيا فى حبه وتقديره لها كصاحبة ..وهذا من تعريف (الصاحبة) نفسه
> *


*
وما علاقة هذا التعريف بالايمان المسيحى

*


> *الابن ايضا يستلزم حب الله له وبث عطفه وحنانه عليه والا ما كان للعلاقة بينهما معنى ولا كان هناك معنى للفظ (ابن الله)
> *


*
وايه علاقة الكلام دا بكينونة الابن الوحيد

*


> *اذا فالصاحبة تشبه فى علاقتها بالله الابن فى علاقته بالله ايضا
> فكلاهما يستلزم ان يشتاق الله الى اخر وان يبذل الحب لهما -وهو حب بسبب  العلاقة نفسها-يعنى تعلق وشغف وليس (الحب) الذى تحدثنا الكتب السماوية عنه *


*
طيب مانا منتظر تقولى ايه علاقة الكلما دا بالابن ؟؟؟

مازال صديقنا يهذى فى دروب الخيال وكان عيسى دا ولده ابنه اللى من صلبه ومراته حبيبته 

افلام هندى

*


> *يبقى العلاقة ....تشابه......يا دكتور يوحنا *


*
طيب همشى مع المجنون للاخر 

نفهم من كدا ان اى علاقة " انسانية " يمكن ان يتصف بيها الله بخلاف " الولد والصاحبة "

يعنى ممكن يكون ليه اب او ام او اخ طالما هو ملوش ولد ولا صاحبة يمكن ليه حد تانى ولا هو مقطوع من سجرة ؟

*


> *اذا معنى الاية التى هى جوهر الموضوع
> 
> انى يكون له ولد وهو الذى لم تكن له صاحبه فى عليائه ومجده *


*
اسم الله عليك مين بقة قال اصلا ان عنده ولد او صاحبة فى عليائه لكى ينفيهما

قاعد ترقع علشان مش عارف ترد على الجهل 

اصل رابونا ملوش ولد وبالمرة ملوش صاحبة

بس ايه علاقتهم ببعض معرفش بس هو ملوش 

طيب قال ليه الكلام دا معرفش بس هو ملوش

طيب ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالايمان بابن الله معرفش بس هو ملوش

طيب وهو ابن الله اتخاذ ولد ؟ ... لا ... بس هو ملوش

*


> *انا معرفشى مين البقر اللى بتتكلم عنهم بس اعرف ان سؤالك سهل حتى أنا مستغرب السؤال ده منك
> 
> الابن يسوع هو نتاج علاقة زوجية بين (الروح القدس/الله) وبين مريم فى عقيدة  طائفة المريميين المنقرضة كما يسميها بعض المؤرخين
> وهذا معروف للباحثين عند الكلام عن  الطائفة المنقرضة  التى تدعى  Collyridianism*


*
مين الحمار اللى فهمك ان المريمين مؤمنين بنتاج جنسى ليسوع بين الله ومريم 

ونفهم من كدا ان رسالة القران موجهه لفئة اندثرت من قرون وهو فئة ضالة هرطوقية اصلا لا تمثل سوى صفر المية 

ياريت تقولوا كدا وتعترفوا ونخلص وتسيبكوا من الهرى اللى انتوا عايشين فيه


*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفهم من كلام الحاج عب حى الاتى

1- لا يوجد ادنى ثمة علاقة بين الصاحبة وبين ايمان المسيحين هو نفاها على سبيل " الاحتياط " 

2- لا نعرف ما علاقة كينونة الكلمة ب " لم يتخذ ولدا "

3- لا نعرف لماذا ركز على عنصرين بالذات فى النفى " ولدا وصاحبة " فى حين انه يوجد عشرات العلاقات يمكن ان تنفى لو اراد نفيا عاما يعنى مثلا مقلش ليه " لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له ابا " لو عايز ينفى اى شئ حتى لو ملوش علاقة بالنفى مهو الله ملوش اب اشمعنى الصاحبة فى نطاق الحديث عن " الولد "

4- منعرفش مين اللى قال ان يسوع اتى للعالم نتيجة جماع جنسى بين الله ومريم يمكن يكونوا فئة " المريميين " 

 فى الاخر احنا منعرفش حاجة بس احنا صح وانتوا غلط 
*


----------



## abdel hi (9 نوفمبر 2013)

> طيب خلينا اريحك سيبك من صاحبته قولى مين قال ان الابن الوحيد معناه " الله لم يتخذ ولدا "


 
يا دكتور انتا بتتكلم عن (الابن الوحيد) على اساس انه أزلى...

ولكن عند القران فان كلمة الابن-اى ابن-  تعنى  انه حادث وله بداية  

ٍSON  means the one who came from another
ولا نعرف اى معنى لمسمى (الابن الذى منذ الازل) 
وبما انه له بداية.........يبقى الله اتخذه....ولا يوجد تعبير صحيح اخر لعلاقة الله بابنه-عندكم- الا اذا كنت ستقول (الله له ابن)....لكى نتجنب ذكر اى فعل (اتخذ -ولد-تبنى)
 



> نفهم من كلام الحاج عب حى الاتى
> 
> 1- لا يوجد ادنى ثمة علاقة بين الصاحبة وبين ايمان المسيحين هو نفاها على سبيل " الاحتياط "
> 
> 2- لا نعرف ما علاقة كينونة الكلمة ب " لم يتخذ ولدا "


 
 شرحتلك بالتفصيل وملخص كلامى هو (الله لا يحتاج اى علاقات فى ذاته) 



> لو كانت العلاقة تشابه فى نفى اى شئ عن الله كان هيكون النص كالاتى سبحانه لم يتخذ ولد ولا صاحبة ولا اب ولا اما ولا اخا ولا اختا ولا اى شئ لكن تتدلس علينا وتخرج تخصص شخصين من سياقهم الخاص لسياق فهذا تدليس


 
كان يجب ان يذكر فقط الولد والصاحبة. 
لان هما دول العلاقتين اللى يبحث عنهم الانسان ويطلبهم...وهما العلاقتين الوحيدين التى يقيمهما الانسان نفسه ولا تفرض عليه.....يبقى الانسان  هو اللى بيتخذ هاتين العلاقتين 

فالاب والام مفروضين على الانسان ولا احد يبحث عن اب الا اذا كان لا يريد ان يعتمد على نفسه

اما الاخ والاخت فالانسان لو حرم منهما فانه يبحث عن صاحب او صاحبة له تعويضا عنهما فمن اراد اختا فالزوجة تحل محلها وافضل منها ومن ارادت اختا فانها تجده فى شريك حياتها 




> مين الحمار اللى فهمك ان المريمين مؤمنين بنتاج جنسى ليسوع بين الله ومريم


 
جوابى هو عبارة مقتبسة  منك وهى....
 
4- منعرفش مين اللى قال ان يسوع اتى للعالم نتيجة جماع جنسى بين الله ومريم يمكن يكونوا فئة " المريميين "


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 نوفمبر 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> يا دكتور انتا بتتكلم عن (الابن الوحيد) على اساس انه أزلى...
> 
> ولكن عند القران فان كلمة الابن-اى ابن-  تعنى  انه حادث وله بداية
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (9 نوفمبر 2013)

> يا دكتور انتا بتتكلم عن (الابن الوحيد) على اساس انه أزلى...
> 
> ولكن عند القران فان كلمة الابن-اى ابن-  تعنى  انه حادث وله بداية
> 
> ...


*ما هى دى المشكلة ان ايمانا فى سكة وقرانك بيتكلم فى سكة

احنا مؤمنين بالابن الازلى وانتوا بتتكلموا على ولد اتخذه الله فى الزمن

يبقى احنا بنتكلم فى حاجة وقرانك بينقد ايمان خزعبلى لا يمت لنا بصلة

فكفاية هرى ومحاولة مخاطبتنا من واقع قرانكوا اللى مش فاهم حاجة اصلا

*


> *شرحتلك بالتفصيل وملخص كلامى هو (الله لا يحتاج اى علاقات فى ذاته) *


*
الله وحدانيته وحدانية ذاتية واجب الوجود لا يعتمد فى وجوده وكينونته على علة اخرى 

فما علاقة الكلمة بالصاحبة والولد مازال السؤال قائم

فانا مؤمن بابن الله الذاتى فى كينونته ولم اؤمن باتخذا الله ولدا ولا صاحبة

*


> *كان يجب ان يذكر فقط الولد والصاحبة.
> لان هما دول العلاقتين اللى يبحث عنهم الانسان ويطلبهم...وهما العلاقتين  الوحيدين التى يقيمهما الانسان نفسه ولا تفرض عليه.....يبقى الانسان  هو  اللى بيتخذ هاتين العلاقتين *


*
هو الولد انت بتتخذه ولا دا نتاج طبيعى لعلاقة طبيعية زى مابوك علاقة طبيعية وامك علاقة طبيعية 

المشكلة انك مش عارف تفلفص من حاجة والحقيقة بتقول ان ذكر الشخصيتين دول على وجه الخصوص ليقين فى ذاته ان مفهوم بنوة المسيح مرتبط بمفهوم الولد والصاحبة فنفى اتخاذ الله لهما كنفى لبنوة المسيح ولا ثمة علاقة بينهما 

*


> *فالاب والام مفروضين على الانسان ولا احد يبحث عن اب الا اذا كان لا يريد ان يعتمد على نفسه
> *


*
طيب بسيطة مقلش ليه ولم يكن له ابا لو عايز ينفى اى علاقة بيه

ما يمكن عنده نقص وعايز يحس بالابوة 

*


> *اما الاخ والاخت فالانسان لو حرم منهما فانه يبحث عن صاحب  او صاحبة له تعويضا عنهما فمن اراد اختا فالزوجة تحل محلها وافضل منها ومن  ارادت اختا فانها تجده فى شريك حياتها *


*
طيب ايه علاقة كل كلام المصاطب دا بموضوعنا اصلا 

*


> *وابى هو عبارة مقتبسة  منك وهى....
> 
> 4- منعرفش مين اللى قال ان يسوع اتى للعالم نتيجة جماع جنسى بين الله ومريم يمكن يكونوا فئة " المريميين " *


*
دا تريقة على حضراتكم اللى قاعدين تتضربوا اخماس فى اسداس 

المريميين هم وثنين كانوا بيقدسوا الزهرة وبيعتبروها ملكة السماء ولما تاثروا بالمسيحية اتخذوا مريم بديلا عن الزهرة واعتبروها ملكة السماء ونفس الشعائر الوثنية احتفظوا بيها من صنع كعك للعذراء كما كان يفعلوا مع الزهرة وقدموا ليها اكرام العبادة 

ودا فئة وثنية مش مسيحية اصلا ولم اقرا قط انهم امنوا بجماع جنسى بين الله ومريم وانتج عنه طفل اسمه عيسى

وخلاصة الامر احنا لا نعرف لماذا قال القران هذا غير حقيقة واحدة انه جاهلا بالايمان المسيحى المستقيم ونقده نقد ساذج ينم على جهله التام والمطلق بابجديات الايمان ب " فى البدء كان الكلمة " ليحوله " لم يتخذ ولدا ولا صاحبة " 

فهل لديكم اقوالا اخرى ... ؟؟ 
*


----------



## EMad Thaabet (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ملخص الكلام دا بسرعة  كداا
الاسلام بيقلك الله لم يتخذ ولد لا صاحبة 
[FONT=&quot]ونحن نقول ان اللة لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ايضاا
 الاسلام نقد المسيحية بجهل وقال القرأن كما قال الرسول ما انا بقارىء:59: منة بالمسيحية  لان لا يوجد عندنا صاحبة ولا ولد  الفرأن فهم بنوة المسيح خطأ فهو يظن ان فى المسيحية ان الله تزوج وانجب يسوع طبعا ما انا بقارىء لم يفهم بنوة المسيح وانتقدها القرأن كالتالى 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]
ودى الايات التى بتنفى ان الله اتخذ صاحبة او اتخذ ولد  

يا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القاها الى مريم وروح منه فامنوا بالله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ان يكون له ولد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بديع السماوات والارض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]انى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

 [/FONT]*فهل المسيحية تقول ان الله لة ولد او تقول ان الله لة صاحبة  
لالالالالالالالالا المسيحية لا تقول ذالك ولا ذالك 
 [/FONT]
فالقرأن قال ما انا بقارىء اى انا جاهل فى هذة النقطة:t19:

ناتى لبنوة المسيح لله فى المسيحية 

[FONT=&quot]المسيح هو كلمة الله اى اللوجوس عقل الله الناطق ونطق الله العاقل فعقل الله لا ينفصل عن اللة فهو موجود منذ الازل
فالله موجودة بذاتة (الآب) ناطق بكلمتة (المسيح) حى بروحة الروح القدس
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_( يو1 : 1 ) " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة عند الله . وكان الكلمة الل " وهنا الحديث عن لاهوته واضح تماماً . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ ( 1يو5 : 7 ) " اللذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب والكلمة والروح القدس . وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد " ( وهنا اللاهوت واضح أيضاً . والكلمة هنا بدلاً من ( الابن ) في ( متى28 : 19 )". فاذهبوا وتلمذوا حميع الآمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ـ ( رؤ19 : 13 ) وهو متسربل بثوب مغسول بدم . ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله . 

 [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وعبارة ( الكلمة ) هي في اليونانية اللوجوس . [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]وهي لاتعنى لفظة . وإنما لها معنى لغوى وفلسفى واصطلاحى . كلمة لوجوس مأخوذة من الفعل اليونانى ومعناه ينطق .. وجاء منه المنطق [/FONT]Pronunciation [FONT=&quot]إنما يعنى النطق المعقول أو العقل المنطوق به . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا كانت عبارة الكلمة تعنى عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل . فهى تعنى العقل والنطق معاً . وهذا هو موضع الابن الثالوث القدوس . وطبيعى أن عقل الله لا ينفصل عن الله . والله وعقله كيان واحد .قرأنك لم، يفهم معنى عبارة الكلمة التى هي اللوجوس في ( يو1 : 1 ) وفي ( 1يو5 : 7 ) . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومادام المسيح هو عقل الله الناطق ، إذن فهو الله ، وإذن فهو أزلي ، لأن عقل الله كائن في الله منذ الأزل . وإذن فهو غير مخلوق . لأن المخلوق لم يكن موجوداً منذ خلقه . ومحال أن نقول هذا عن الله . وهل يعقل أحد أن الله مر عليه وقت كان فيه بدون عقل !؟ ثم بعد ذلك خلق لنفسه عقلاً ! وبأى عقل يخلق لنفسه عقلاً ؟! إن فهم الثالوث يعرفنا أزليه الأقانيم الثلاثة . وأن أقنوم الكلمة من طبيعة الله ذاته ، وكائن فيه منذ الأزل . [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*   *   *[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]وهكذا فإن الاقنوم الثاني ، اللوجوس ، الكلمة ، هو اقنوم المعرفة أو العقل أو النطق في الثالوث القدوس ، هو " المسيح المدخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " ( كو2 : 3 ) ، أو هو أقنوم الحكمة في الثالوث لذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول عن السيد المسيح إنه " حكمة الله " ( 1كو1 : 24 ) . لذلك لما تجسد ، رأينا الله فيه ، الله لم يره أحد قط ( يو1 : 18 ) أى لم يره أحد في لاهوته . ولكنه لما تجسد ، لما ظهر في الجسد ( 1تى3 : 16 ) رأيناه في هذا الجسد ، رأيناه متجسداً . ولذلك قال القديس يوحنا الرسول " الله لم يره أحد قط . الابن الوحيد الكائن في حضن الآب هو خبر " ( يو1 : 18 ) أى هو الذى أعطانا خبراً عن الله ، عرفنا الله . [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*   *   *[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]وبهذا المعنى قيل أنه " صورة الله غير المنظور " ( كو1 : 15 ). وقيل " الذى إذ كان في صورة الله ، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله . بل أخلى نفسه من مجدة. أى أنه إن ظهر انه معادل لله ( مساو له ) ما كان يحسب هذا اختلاساً ، لأنه هو هكذا فعلاً . إنما وهو معادل للآب ، أخلى نفسه من هذا المجد بتجسده ، وأخذ صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس ... وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ( في2 : 8 ) . [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*   *   *[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]وقال عنه القديس بولس في بدء رسالته إلى العبرانيين " الذى به أيضاً عمل العالمين .الذى بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره .. بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا ، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي ، صائراً أعظم من الملائكة " ( عب10 : 2 ـ 4 ) . عبارة " رسم جوهره " أى الصورة بها الله في تجسده فرأيناه ، أى المسيح . ولذلك قال المسيح "الذى رأنى فقد رآى الآب " ( يو14 : 9 ) . تجسد لأجل فدائنا ، ليصنع بذلك تطهيراً لخطايانا . وقد أخلى ذاته مع أنه بهاء مجد الله ، وصورة الله ( 2كو4 : 4 )  [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*   *   *
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ كانت بنوة المسيح لله سبب حكم مجمع السنهدريم عليه :لانهم فهمو البنوة ليس كما فهمتها انت وقرأنك ورسولك الذى يقول ما انا بقارىء  فالبنوة هى معادلة الابن بالله ليظهر لهم الوهيتة
 [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]لقد احتار رؤساء الكهنة كيف يحكمون عليه ، بعد أن تقدم للشهادة شهود زور كثيرون لم تتفق أقوالهم ، حينئذ قال له رئيس الكهنة " استحلفك بالله الحى أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله ؟ " ( متى 26 : 63 ) . فإن كانت بنوة عادية مثل بنوة باقى الناس لله ، ما معنى أنه يستحلفه رئيس الكهنة أمام أكبر محفل كهنوتى وقتذاك ويسأله عن بنوته . فلما أجابة المسيح بالإيجاب ، وأضاف على ذلك أمرين يلقيان بلاهوته وهما جلوسه عن يمين القوة ، وإتيانه على سحاب السماء "مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابة ، وقال قد جدف ، ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود . ها قد سمعتم تجديفه " ( متى26 : 63 ـ 65 )  . وقدموه للموت لهذا السبب [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]وهنا يقدم لنا الرسول يوحنا صفة من صفات المسيح الإلهية ، وهي كونه الخالق . وقد خلق الكون باعتبار أنه اللوجوس : عقل الله وحكمة الله .. فهو الذى قال" ليكن نور " فكان نور وليكن جلد ....فهو خالق كل شىء وراينا ذالك حين تجسد فاقام الموتى بكلمة منة وتسلط على الطبيعة واقام نفسة من الاموات
[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]إن البنوة في عقيدة التثليث بنوة روحية محضة. بهذا نجد أن الآب و الإبن متعاصران أزليان.. ولادة كصدور النور من النار، و الشعاع من الشمس، و النطق من العقل، فالنور مستقر في النار و الشعاع مستقر في الشمس و النطق مستقر في العقل لا يفارقه أبداً بل معاصر دائم.


[FONT=&quot]وليست بنوة عما تعتقدها يا اخى العزيز بعلاقة بين الله وصاحبة لة فحاشا ان نقول ذاللك قرأنك يجهل ما هى المسيحية :thnk0001:فنقد ما لا يعرفة 

اة حاجة تانى اية:mus13:
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد)
ياعالم هو فى حد بيلد قبل ما يولد :t19:
[/FONT]
 

مولود عير مخلوق مساو الآب فى الجوهر بة كان كل شىء وبغيرة لم يكن شىء مما كان تجسد من العذراء فهو لم يكن لة كفواا احد فهو كان الله 



هو أعلى وأعظم من اتخاذ صاحبة (مكمل)فكيف نقبل ان يتخذ مشابه او (صورة له) الذى هو الابن

لم يتخذ صورة لة بل هو كان الله الابن هو الله المتجسد فالابن لم يفارق الآب ولم يفارق الروح القدس متحدين اتحادا تام بدون اختلاط وامتزاج فالله كان موجود بذاتة(الآب) ناطق بكلمتة (المسيح)حى بروحة( الروح القدس) 


خلاصة القول قرانك يقول لم يكن لة صاحبة 

لو بيتكلم عن المسيحية فمعندناش صاحبة ولا ملكات يمين ولا حوريات ولا ولدان مخلدون 

قرأنك يقول لم يكن لة ولد 

لو بيتكلم عن المسيحية فعندنا الله معندهوش اولاد نحن جميعا ندعى ابناء الله لكن ليس بعلاقة جنسية لكن علاقة روحية بيننا وبين الله كما تدعى انت ابن النيل او ابن مصر فهل فى هذة صاحبة  و ولد؟؟!!

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]إن البنوة في بين الآب والآبن  بنوة روحية محضة. بهذا نجد أن الآب و الإبن متعاصران أزليان.. ولادة كصدور النور من النار، و الشعاع من الشمس، و النطق من العقل، فالنور مستقر في النار و الشعاع مستقر في الشمس و النطق مستقر في العقل لا يفارقه أبداً بل معاصر دائم. فهم لا ينفصلان 


اخيرأأ فين الصاحبة والولد فى المسيحية ؟؟!!:thnk0001:


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2015)

يرفع للتذكير بسك قفا المسلم واصابته بالخرس بعد لما تدليسه فاق تدليس نسابين العرب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مارس 2015)

القناع سقط من زمان المسلمون دائما كذبون


----------

